# Test Cyp. Diamond-Pharma....??



## JKurz (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone heard of Diamond Pharma? I hear British Dragon owns them? Thinking of getting a few 10ml's of there Test Cypinate... Let me know if any of you have used this brand before.

JKurz


----------



## nlmuscle (Jun 20, 2009)

*diamond pharma infected infested scam gear*

if most of guys think diamond pharma is good take a look at this

As most of you know, we have been working on the release of ???UNDERGROUND ANABOLICS???, a book that examines steroid prohibition and the underground market. Today, we received the first set of lab results, which involves a test for bacterial contamination. After giving it some thought and consulting with Ronny, we agreed that the information on the failed products is important and should be released immediately.

We have not identified the bacteria species specifically so the potential risks cannot be determined. The risk in using a bacteria contaminated product can range from nothing, to serious illness. It is likely that bacteria are associated with many common reports of excessively painful or infected injection sites.

The following products failed for having 100 or more colony forming units (CFU) of bacteria.

Steroid................. ...Listed Manufacturer............ Lot # ........Product Date
*Nandrolone Decanoate ........Diamond......... ............00022....... 05/01/2012
Testosterone Propionate........Elite Fitness................. 0070312....12/2010
Testosterone Enanthate.........Unigen ........................ E8 03.........02/2010
Drostanolone Enanthate........ Golden Gear.................138 ..........06/2011
*Stanozolol........................ Alpha Pharma...............RX7 001.....08/2010
*Stanozolol........................ Axio.................... ........TV7R86.....12/2012
*Testosterone Suspension..... Geneza.................. ......GP103........06201 1

* These products had bacteria levels significantly above the acceptable threshold, indicating notable contamination.

It is important to emphasize that the vast majority of our samples were obtained from the black market. Inherently, such products cannot be verified for authenticity. Given the high prevalence of counterfeiting with black market steroid products, even at times counterfeiting of underground labs, these are named as ???Listed Manufacturer??? only. It is unknown if the listed manufacturer is the true producer. If you have obtained one of these specific products on the black market you should be aware of the potential risks. We advise against using it.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 20, 2009)

That's always been one of my favoriate drainage pics.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 22, 2009)

tbbacot said:


> BD not own diamond, dimaond come from DK. DB is not ugl..see official bd site now!  British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home



As of now, BD is still UGL.  From the site...

"Everybody should be aware that British Dragon has not manufactured any products in years and* at the moment THERE ARE NONE LEGITIMATE British Dragon products available anywhere*. New products were not yet made and our best estimate at the moment is September or October." (2009)

And at the same time, the site could have been purchased by another UGL lab that tags their vials with BD tags.  Who knows.

/V


----------



## tbbacot (Jun 22, 2009)

BD is back in 2 months..new line...all human! registered and approved by FDA!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 22, 2009)

tbbacot said:


> BD is back in 2 months..new line...all human! registered and approved by FDA!



The FDA eh?


----------



## wheyme (Jun 23, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> As of now, BD is still UGL.  From the site...
> 
> "Everybody should be aware that British Dragon has not manufactured any products in years and* at the moment THERE ARE NONE LEGITIMATE British Dragon products available anywhere*. New products were not yet made and our best estimate at the moment is September or October." (2009)
> 
> ...



and guys actually order from the site. joke


----------



## tbbacot (Jun 23, 2009)

real interested about diamond..see -crap
Diamond pharma crap - Body of Science


----------



## Bigshow (Jan 9, 2012)

tbbacot said:


> real interested about diamond..see -crap
> Diamond pharma crap - Body of Science



I dont know but here in Croatia diamond pharma steroids are respected and hard to find, probably this is fake stuff


----------

